# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Conversation with a dream person. subconscious or alien?

## Alric

Tonight I had this weird WILD. I was just sleeping in bed like normal, and I had just woken up for a few seconds and I rolled over. Then out of no where I hear this loud screeching sound, it really freaked me out since it came out of no where. Then I started seeing HI and stuff and like 20-30 seconds later I was in a dream.

Since I went right into the dream I remebered what I wanted to do, have a little talk with my subconscious. I was on a bus so I grabbed the person sitting next to me and stared into his eyes. He kind of freaked out and I did the same with the person infront of me. The person infront of me was like "Stop that or they will notice" so then I asked him who he was. And he started giving me this story that sounded a lot like the matrix and I go "Come on don't give me that lame story". So he shutup and turned around, then a third person sitting on the seat next to me on the other side of the bus started to talk.

He says hes an alien. So I asked him what he was doing there and he said something like "I had to quit gun school because of my bad leg" I forget what he said but he said what happened to his leg. So I asked him what kind of a job would an alien have in a dream and he goes something like "To stop changes to dream(I forget what word he used) reality and real reality" He told me the name of his organization, was some acronym. I am not sure if I remeber it right so I am not even going to try.

Bus stopped and we walked into some forest and we kept talking. I asked him why it was so hard to remeber dreams some times, or so hard to become lucid at times. He said he didn't really know but said something like "probably your race, because of 12 million(or was it billion?) years of attitude". I woke up almost right after that.

First thing that is clear would be, people have not been around for even 1 million years. His story was going pretty good up untill then. Second thing is he clearly didn't know where I was from yet he said how many years we been around, or maybe the reason he was off was because he just took a guess since he knew nothing at all about me. Though he said he was an alien, normally you would call yourself an alien would you? Not really sure if I buy the dream effecting multiple realitys either.

So what do you think? I don't really buy his story but I will admit it was a pretty creative one to come up with on the spot.

----------


## Placebo

Well - until you have further reason to believe this, its simply your mind being incredibly creative.
For instance, I'm not sure whether the subconscious person in my dream was for real - I take it with a pince of salt for now. It might have been, but I haven't come up with a way to prove it yet.

It's always interesting all the same. At the very least you'll learn something about yourself

----------


## vertical horizon

I think that it is very unlikely that aliens or something of the sort would contact us in that way.  I mean I do believe that there are others things out there... but on the other hand if they wanted to contact us wouldn't they have already done it.  They must be superior to us if they are knowingly affecting our dreams, unless of course they are just as oblivious as us.  That really is something to ponder.    ::shock::

----------


## Alric

What it makes me think of is that dreams are from everyone in the world. Then everyone spread across all over are all connected in dreams. So aliens can see you but they have no clue who you are or where your from. So why they never visit? They might be totatlly oblivious or they might not have any idea how to cross space. Infact maybe they are just slime sticking to some rock and the reason they are so good at dream stuff is because they have no life other than sitting there.

----------


## Thedude18k

I had a lucid dream like a month ago, in which I pondered this very question. Are the dream people real in some sort of way? Or are the just figments of my imagination. I was talking with Kobe Bryant in some mall, and I asked him just that, "are you real in some way or just a part of my imagination" (not the exact wording, but the same meaning). He bluntly said, no, he is just a part of my imagination. Weird huh? Pretty cool though...

----------


## darkpyrali

Personally, in many of my dreams, there is this one character that is usually there, either in the background. I can always remember what he looks like, and that he is a friend, but I can't recall him ever saying something to me. It's almost like communicating via thought in that I just _know_ that he is helping me to get away from a monster or find my way somewhere or something.
I think that it would be really interesting to try to talk to him sometime... I'm going to do that next time I see him.

----------


## brotherbrianlove

> _Originally posted by Placebo_
> *Well - until you have further reason to believe this, its simply your mind being incredibly creative.
> For instance, I'm not sure whether the subconscious person in my dream was for real - I take it with a pince of salt for now. It might have been, but I haven't come up with a way to prove it yet.
> 
> It's always interesting all the same. At the very least you'll learn something about yourself*



I had a dream and later met the women in my dream - who turned out to to have had a reiki level 3 attunement.  The five senses are more an illusion than the vibratory notions that the subconscious can interpret.

I am going to create a different discussion sections for verification of dream realm in physical reality - if one does not already exist.... so go there instead of replying here.

----------

